# What Kind of Car should I reserve



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 27, 2015)

We are going to Maui and we are a family of 5, 2 parents and 3 adult kids


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 27, 2015)

You are going to need something large for 5 adults + luggage, and it is going to be very $$$.

If I were you, I would also price 2 economy cars - it may be less.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 27, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> You are going to need something large for 5 adults + luggage, and it is going to be very $$$.
> 
> If I was you, I would also price 2 economy cars - it may be less.



Good Idea, Denise….thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 27, 2015)

During high season, the rental agencies* run out of cars*.  

So, I suggest that you make a cancelable reservation right away, even if it's high, and then shop for a good deal.  Don't wait to long.

I find the best rates with www.discounthawaiicarrental.com

But I always shop around, too.


----------



## alohakevin (Nov 19, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> During high season, the rental agencies* run out of cars*.
> 
> So, I suggest that you make a cancelable reservation right away, even if it's high, and then shop for a good deal.  Don't wait to long.
> 
> ...



We have also found competitive prices at autoslash.com they will email when prices drop and will even book a cheaper deal if it matches your request. Makes it easy to keep on top of price drops


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugarcube, I can't recall what month you are traveling to Maui. We have gone several times in the last few years and like Denise M, I do often find my best rate through Discount Hawaii Car Rental, but at least as often I find the best deal through CostcoTravel (if you're a member of course). Once in a while I find the best rate directly through a car company.  I actually generally find pretty good rates for our trips to Maui though when we travel in February which is our favorite time to go, we do sometimes pay more than I would prefer. But Maui is SO worth it!!! 

I agree that you should snag a car rental rez asap. Book the best rate you can find for what will work for your group. With that size family (it is a family of 5 total, right??) I would book a mini-van. That's what we do when there are 4 adults in our party. If you think you will be splitting up and going separate directions often I like Denise's suggestion of looking into 2 cars. 

Now after you have grabbed a car rez, here's the big tip…..KEEP CHECKING THOSE RATES. More times than not I can find a better rate later, but not always. There have been trips where the rate sky-rocketed because as Denise says, there are a finite number of cars on island and it's not like they can drive some more down from San Jose if you know what I mean. 

I


----------



## Luanne (Nov 20, 2015)

We have been finding the best prices through Costco.  I do check discounthawaii and autoslash as well.

We're going to the Big Island in April.  I've been checking prices for months.  Got the lowest price about a month ago, which would be 6 months out.  Prices have gone up, I don't know if they'll drop again.  I will keep checking.


----------



## n777lt (Nov 20, 2015)

If you have status with one of the major car rental companies that entitles you to a complimentary upgrade, you may find that your own frequent user number will get you the best rate. I have a standard corporate discount with Avis and that plus my status plus booking 6 months out gets me SUVs cheaper than Costco or discounthawaiicarrental.com rates, I find. (I too always keep looking!)

And for your party, check on whether any SUVs are cheaper than vans. The companies seem to stock more SUVs than vans, IME.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 20, 2015)

I just made a reservation for August for a premium car on Maui for $208 total for 5 days through Costco.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 20, 2015)

gmarine said:


> I just made a reservation for August for a premium car on Maui for $208 total for 5 days through Costco.



We are at $318 all in for a fullsize on the Big Island for two weeks in April.  Current price (as of today) is $397.  This is through Costco.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 20, 2015)

Luanne said:


> We are at $318 all in for a fullsize on the Big Island for two weeks in April.  Current price (as of today) is $397.  This is through Costco.



Good price, Big Island is a lot cheaper than Maui though. Same car that is $208 on Maui for 5 days is $195 for 7 days on Big Island when I'm there in August.  The demand on Maui is probably much greater.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 20, 2015)

gmarine said:


> Good price, Big Island is a lot cheaper than Maui though. Same car that is $208 on Maui for 5 days is $195 for 7 days on Big Island when I'm there in August.  The demand on Maui is probably much greater.



Earlier this year (March) we were on Maui for two weeks.  We rented a minivan as there were 6 of us (all adults).  We paid $493 all in for the two week rental.  By the time we got to Maui we supposedly picked up the last minivan on the lot.  And when I'd been checking online they didn't show any availability for a minivan, and the prices for SUVs were sky high.

In 2013 we paid $303 all in for two weeks on Maui in August for a fullsize. 

You just need to start looking early and keep checking back.  I've found that the prices start high, drop down, and then go back up again. I'm guessing that for our April, 2016 rental they've gone as low as I'm going to see them, but I will keep checking.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 20, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Earlier this year (March) we were on Maui for two weeks.  We rented a minivan as there were 6 of us (all adults).  We paid $493 all in for the two week rental.  By the time we got to Maui we supposedly picked up the last minivan on the lot.  And when I'd been checking online they didn't show any availability for a minivan, and the prices for SUVs were sky high.
> 
> In 2013 we paid $303 all in for two weeks on Maui in August for a fullsize.
> 
> You just need to start looking early and keep checking back.  I've found that the prices start high, drop down, and then go back up again. I'm guessing that for our April, 2016 rental they've gone as low as I'm going to see them, but I will keep checking.



I'm wondering for my August 2016 trip to Maui, if the prices will come down a bit before the trip.  I signed up for auto slash but I've yet to receive any emails.  I'm going to check Costco again in the morning to see if prices have come down


----------



## Luanne (Nov 21, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm wondering for my August 2016 trip to Maui, if the prices will come down a bit before the trip.  I signed up for auto slash but I've yet to receive any emails.  I'm going to check Costco again in the morning to see if prices have come down



I got the lowest price for our upcoming trip about 6 months out.  So if that is the "sweet spot" the prices for your rental should be coming down.  I am also signed up with autoslash, but even when I've gotten emails from them the prices are still higher than what I'm confirmed with for Costco.

Also, be careful with autoslash.  There may be a charge for the second driver through them.


----------



## jtp1947 (Nov 22, 2015)

We have a quote through AutoSlash with Thrifty car rental and the Thrifty terms and conditions states a second driver is $13 a day.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 22, 2015)

jtp1947 said:


> We have a quote through AutoSlash with Thrifty car rental and the Thrifty terms and conditions states a second driver is $13 a day.



Yep, that's what I've seen when I've checked the small print for AutoSlash.  

That does NOT apply if you rent in California, and from what I read here awhile ago there may be car rental companies that will not charge that additional fee when renting through AutoSlash.

You just want to be careful and be aware of that additional fee.

Renting through Costco the second driver is always free.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Nov 22, 2015)

Agree with Luanne. Renting through either Costco or Discount Hawaii Car Rental the extra driver is almost always included. Just be sure to read the conditions before booking.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I am going in August and the reservation that I made through Costco is great, I have a quick question, can I add an extra day on to the reservation?  I found airfare that is going to cut about $1,500 off the total cost if we leave one day later, but I don't want to be gauged for a hefty car bill for that one day extra?

Does anyone know if you can add a day onto an existing reservation through Costco?
thanks




Southerngirl528 said:


> Sugarcube, I can't recall what month you are traveling to Maui. We have gone several times in the last few years and like Denise M, I do often find my best rate through Discount Hawaii Car Rental, but at least as often I find the best deal through CostcoTravel (if you're a member of course). Once in a while I find the best rate directly through a car company.  I actually generally find pretty good rates for our trips to Maui though when we travel in February which is our favorite time to go, we do sometimes pay more than I would prefer. But Maui is SO worth it!!!
> 
> I agree that you should snag a car rental rez asap. Book the best rate you can find for what will work for your group. With that size family (it is a family of 5 total, right??) I would book a mini-van. That's what we do when there are 4 adults in our party. If you think you will be splitting up and going separate directions often I like Denise's suggestion of looking into 2 cars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luanne (Feb 19, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am going in August and the reservation that I made through Costco is great, I have a quick question, can I add an extra day on to the reservation?  I found airfare that is going to cut about $1,500 off the total cost if we leave one day later, but I don't want to be gauged for a hefty car bill for that one day extra?
> 
> ...



I've never tried it. I'm not sure there is an option to modify an existing reservation with Costco. I'd suggest calling whoever the reservation is with and asking them if you can add a day.

I just went and looked at an existing reservation I have with Costco.  This is in the email confirmation from them:

"Should you wish to make a change to your reservation online, you are advised to book a new reservation with the updated information and then cancel your original reservation."

Since doing this will most likely result in your rates going up (unless for some reason they've dropped since you made the reservation) I'd still suggest calling the rental car agency directly and see if they will work with you.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 19, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am going in August and the reservation that I made through Costco is great, I have a quick question, can I add an extra day on to the reservation?  I found airfare that is going to cut about $1,500 off the total cost if we leave one day later, but I don't want to be gauged for a hefty car bill for that one day extra?
> 
> ...





You may be going about it the wrong way.

Suggestion:  Forget adding a day to an existing reservation.  Instead, do a new separate car rental for that one missing day, and string them together that way.



.


----------



## n777lt (Feb 21, 2016)

Luanne said:


> I've never tried it. I'm not sure there is an option to modify an existing reservation with Costco. I'd suggest calling whoever the reservation is with and asking them if you can add a day.
> 
> I just went and looked at an existing reservation I have with Costco.  This is in the email confirmation from them:
> 
> ...



What she said - be very careful that ANYONE who says they are adding a day to your reservation is not simply creating a new reservation, which may result in significant increase in your rate, even if the reservation number stays the same. (Been there, done that - got the original rate for a SAME day change of arrival time only after emailing the original reservation after getting overcharged; with a change of date the new rate would have been inescapable)


----------



## Marathoner (Feb 21, 2016)

There have been 2 times when I've asked to extend a premium suv rental over a holiday weekend through Budget while I had the car. Both times they said it was no problem and I would be charged the daily rate that was booked through Costco. I was surprised because booking a new reservation would have led to a much higher daily rate. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------

